# recuperer une application



## chs (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Comment récuperer un logiciel telechargé via l'appstore (en l'occurence Lion )lorsque le mac book pro a eu un crash et doit etre reinstallé (à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine)

J'ai pas eu le temps de faire une copie sur cd de Lion malheureusement.

Avant sous snow leopard , je réinstallais en lancant le cd d'installation ''snow leopard" et à partir de ma dernière sauvegarde time machine.

Merci


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Août 2011)

Mac App Strore > appuis sur Alt + Purchased et tu devrais pouvoir le re télécharger


----------



## chs (23 Août 2011)

le problème est que je n'ai pas accès à l'appstore car mon mac book est parti en sav et normalement va m'etre echanger par un autre.
Donc comment recuperer Lion?
Normalement il devrait se trouver sur ma derniere sauvegarde time machine avant le probleme non?


----------



## Chalkduster (23 Août 2011)

chs a dit:


> le problème est que je n'ai pas accès à l'appstore car mon mac book est parti en sav et normalement va m'etre echanger par un autre.
> Donc comment recuperer Lion?
> Normalement il devrait se trouver sur ma derniere sauvegarde time machine avant le probleme non?



Tu as pas accès a un autre Mac auquel tu pourrait te connecter avec ton compte pour télécharger Lion et l'installer sur une clé USB ou un disque ?


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

_Note : AppStore (iOS) est différent du MacAppStore (Mac OS X)..._
_Donc, mauvais forum..._


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2011)

Le nouveau Mac devrait être livré avec Lion de pré-installé!

Tu pourras alors retourner sur le Mac appStore pour retélécharger Lion et t'en faire une copie de sauvegarde


----------

